# 2006 Ford F-350 Needs



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

I own a 2006 Ford F-350 super duty, I'm looking to get into the plowing business with a company that has offered me a job already. Since I'm new, I don't know what I need specifically for buying a used plow.

I am interested in one of the plows in the pictures, I know I need:
A mount for my truck which I found and I believe is a unimount but the problem comes since I do not know what kind of wiring harness, controller, and "adapter" excuse me but I don't know the name for it but the piece that the A-frame attached to the truck mount through

I have spoken with a friend that is a mechanic and he said that the plows seem like a good deal but will need a new pump since they have sat outside.

Is there anything else I would need?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

"Seem like a good deal except will need a new pump"

K, so you just need a $1500 power unit plus another $1700 worth of truck pieces to get you into your 20 year old plow. Oh, plus labor.

And that power unit isn't even available new, so you'll have to adapt a different style power unit. Or find a used plow to buy to take the power unit off of to transfer to your used plow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ahall1115 said:


> , I'm looking to get into the plowing business with a company that has offered me a job already.


Wait a min.......
They offered you a job without actually having a plow?
Do YOU have plowing insurance i.e. g.l. like 1mil?
Do you have ANY experience?
Why are they hiring you?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He's guessing it needs a pump?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> He's guessing it needs a pump?


Well ya, since the plow sits outside you know, needs new parts


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Wait a min.......
> They offered you a job without actually having a plow?
> Do YOU have plowing insurance i.e. g.l. like 1mil?
> Do you have ANY experience?
> Why are they hiring you?


It's a family friend's business and since I am younger I have to start from somewhere, I understand it does not make much sense when typed out

More or less, I was asking more about the specifities to the plow, I know its a Western 7 1/2 foot plow but am not sure if it will fit a unimount system, I was hoping this forum could help me more with that aspect rather than the backstory as to why I was getting it


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> "Seem like a good deal except will need a new pump"
> 
> K, so you just need a $1500 power unit plus another $1700 worth of truck pieces to get you into your 20 year old plow. Oh, plus labor.
> 
> And that power unit isn't even available new, so you'll have to adapt a different style power unit. Or find a used plow to buy to take the power unit off of to transfer to your used plow.


Power unit implying a pump? When I search power units, pumps come up would you mind explaining that more? And as to parts, would there be anything other than what I stated in the original post?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ahall1115 said:


> Power unit implying a pump? When I search power units, pumps come up would you mind explaining that more? And as to parts, would there be anything other than what I stated in the original post?


Technically "pump" is the piece inside the body beneath the motor. I assume your mechanic is not concerned that the piece inside is somehow affected by being outdoors, but he might know more than me. I'm not a mechanic. The power unit is the whole red thing complete.

Nope, all you should need will be the ultramount for that truck, unimount adapter, isolation module, power cable, solenoid, battery cable, headlight adapter, 3 port module 4 adapter, controller, 11 pin lighting harness to convert the plow, and 3 pin control harness to convert the plow. That's pretty much it and you'll be good to go. Assuming the plow works of course.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ahall1115 said:


> I was hoping this forum could help me more with that aspect rather than the backstory as to why I was getting it


Ok so you just want help with the plow.

So when you spend all this money to get this going......dont make any revenue back, or if you have a whoopsie......who are you going to ask to help you outta that jam?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

From where you are. Rt 17 north bound side up in Mahwah. Traffic safety sells kits for what you want to do. Their web site is plowparts direct .com. But like cwren2472 stated, its gonna cost a few bucks. How much for the plow? I may have missed it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> . How much for the plow? I may have missed it.


He didn't say. It's a good deal


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ahall1115 said:


> Power unit implying a pump? When I search power units, pumps come up would you mind explaining that more? And as to parts, would there be anything other than what I stated in the original post?


I'll share my experience with my used meyer that's probably around the same age...OLD...

I bought the plow, it was lifted when I showed up, he moved it right and left. Worked fine. I did not see if raise if I remember correctly. I get home. Decide I want to put it on a different truck than I originally thought.

Original plow purchase - $750
New mount - $750
New light harness - $350
New lights, because the old ones didn't work with new harness - $600
Then the pump didn't actually work, so I spent $300 after making the dealer refund partial payment of the work after they couldn't fix it.
Rebuilt pump - $900
New plow cutting edge - $375

That also doesn't include my time messing with the damn thing...

You can do the math there. Sometimes it's better just buying something a little newer, and something that fits your truck....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> He didn't say. It's a good deal


Didn't say if his trk is a dually or not. If so......wings ain't gunna cut it


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Didn't say if his trk is a dually or not. If so......wings ain't gunna cut it


I somehow doubt that the 7.5' width of the plow will be the deal breaker for him


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Let's take a step back, because even though we are just trying to help, you were kind of thrown into the fire (welcome to plowsite).

What is your total budget for this thing? Have you looked to see if you can find a plow (even for more $$) that will fit your truck. Around here, used plows for that body style are pretty common. Don't do what I did and end up with a paperweight that you keep throwing money into. At this point, I won't let myself upgrade because I'm still trying to make up for all the extra repairs I had to put into the thing.


Is the family friend taking you on as an employee, and they are paying for all your insurances, including you commercial auto? I know you didn't ask for advice here (and specifically said you didn't want it), but as a young guy, I'd hate for 1 mistake to cost you. If he is subcontracting you, you need to know all the risks involved, and have proper insurance.

In the future, you should take any advice given, even if it's constructive or something you don't want to hear. That's how you learn.


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> From where you are. Rt 17 north bound side up in Mahwah. Traffic safety sells kits for what you want to do. Their web site is plowparts direct .com. But like cwren2472 stated, its gonna cost a few bucks. How much for the plow? I may have missed it.


The first plow is for sale for $550 and the second is for sale for $800, my fault for not stating that


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Didn't say if his trk is a dually or not. If so......wings ain't gunna cut it


It's a single rear wheel supercab


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> He didn't say. It's a good deal


Like a blind date?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ahall1115 said:


> The first plow is for sale for $550 and the second is for sale for $800, my fault for not stating that


Prices are not bad, but you really want at least an 8 footer, or more desirable, an 8.5.


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Let's take a step back, because even though we are just trying to help, you were kind of thrown into the fire (welcome to plowsite).
> 
> What is your total budget for this thing? Have you looked to see if you can find a plow (even for more $$) that will fit your truck. Around here, used plows for that body style are pretty common. Don't do what I did and end up with a paperweight that you keep throwing money into. At this point, I won't let myself upgrade because I'm still trying to make up for all the extra repairs I had to put into the thing.
> 
> ...


I understand, I left it very vague in the beginning, I don't mind the questioning towards the background but was primarily focused on the plow itself

My insurance would be covered due to them wanting more employees but currently only having two trucks

I was hoping for the total to be around $1500 - $1800 and around here even the $1500 -$1800 plows for sale don't come with controllers, harnesses, or mounting brackets

All the help I can receive I would love, I'm young and just getting into it and want to learn as much about it as I can


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ahall1115 said:


> The first plow is for sale for $550 and the second is for sale for $800, my fault for not stating that


Second is a lite duty plow....I'd pass.
That helpful?


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Prices are not bad, but you really want at least an 8 footer, or more desirable, an 8.5.


I would love an 8 foot or 8 1/2 but even the cheapest of those sizes are double or even triple the price of the two I am currently looking at in the same or worse quality


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ahall1115 said:


> I would love an 8 foot or 8 1/2 but even the cheapest of those sizes are double or even triple the price of the two I am currently looking at in the same or worse quality


See how you make out, I may be selling a 8 footer unimount. Not that far from you.


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Second is a lite duty plow....I'd pass.
> That helpful?


So the first would be the better of the two, and Id use those words lightly correct?


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> See how you make out, I may be selling a 8 footer unimount. Not that far from you.


If it is anytime soon I would love to look into it, obviously I am trying to spend the least I can but if I have to Ill spend more


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

See how you make out first. I'm hitting the hay. Later.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Before you buy anything price out your parts! Think worst case scenario. To buy harnesses, mount, controllers, etc. You can easily be looking at spending the same price as you would for a brand new plow of the same size


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Before you buy anything price out your parts! Think worst case scenario. To buy harnesses, mount, controllers, etc. You can easily be looking at spending the same price as you would for a brand new plow of the same size


Thats my main goal of this forum post, since I didn't know exactly what I needed I was looking for other's guidance so I could more accurately price things out


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What comes with these plows? Anything? Don't buy any plow you can't see work. If they don't have something to hook up the plow to, I'd walk. A lot of guys leave their plows outside. It doesn't mean you need a new pump, but seeing it work will let you know if it does or not.

Look online and see if you have a western dealer near you. You will have the best luck talking with them about prices and what you'll need as far as parts specific to your truck. I'd assume you can find a used mount, maybe Ebay if your local craigslist doesn't have anything. They are truck specific, so find what years work for your truck. I want to say it's something like 01-07, but I'm not a ford guy, so I don't know.

Make sure the company has you covered, and they are taking full responsibility for any damages. I hear people are pretty sue happy in NJ, which is why insurance for plowing is through the roof. Talk to your friend first, if he is just subcontracting you (more common if you're using your equipment) you'll need to price insurance


----------



## ahall1115 (Nov 20, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> What comes with these plows? Anything? Don't buy any plow you can't see work. If they don't have something to hook up the plow to, I'd walk. A lot of guys leave their plows outside. It doesn't mean you need a new pump, but seeing it work will let you know if it does or not.
> 
> Look online and see if you have a western dealer near you. You will have the best luck talking with them about prices and what you'll need as far as parts specific to your truck. I'd assume you can find a used mount, maybe Ebay if your local craigslist doesn't have anything. They are truck specific, so find what years work for your truck. I want to say it's something like 01-07, but I'm not a ford guy, so I don't know.
> 
> Make sure the company has you covered, and they are taking full responsibility for any damages. I hear people are pretty sue happy in NJ, which is why insurance for plowing is through the roof. Talk to your friend first, if he is just subcontracting you (more common if you're using your equipment) you'll need to price insurance


It's the plow, frame, and lights, wiring harness and mount dont come with it. I will be going to look at the two this weekend and have the owners show me that they work. I dont plan on buying one Im not certain will work.

As for mount, there is a machinist that creates mounts on ebay that I found that creates a unimount for my truck for $350 plus a $75 shipping due to him being in the midwest.

And with the sueing, people love it here. I would also like to consider myself intelligent so that will come along when I sign work papers and paperwork stating all of that.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ahall1115 said:


> As for mount, there is a machinist that creates mounts on ebay that I found that creates a unimount for my truck for $350 plus a $75 shipping due to him being in the midwest.


There are two options on wiring. The 2 plug unimount wiring on those plows is not compatible with your 06 Ford. You can make it work in two ways. You upgrade the wiring on the plow to the 3 plug setup and buy the appropriate wiring for your truck will run you roughly $1350 with the controller.

The cheaper way would be to use the 2 plug wiring on the 06 Ford but not connect the lights to the truck at all. That vehicle wiring, plus control, will run you $700ish. The lights will have to be hardwired to work.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you get the mount, please post some pictures of it.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

So what about your truck? Is it a gasser or diesel? We've got an '06 F350 with the 6.0 and I'd definitely recommend the plow prep group on the truck....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> There are two options on wiring. The 2 plug unimount wiring on those plows is not compatible with your 06 Ford. You can make it work in two ways. You upgrade the wiring on the plow to the 3 plug setup and buy the appropriate wiring for your truck will run you roughly $1350 with the controller.
> 
> The cheaper way would be to use the 2 plug wiring on the 06 Ford but not connect the lights to the truck at all. That vehicle wiring, plus control, will run you $700ish. The lights will have to be hardwired to work.


Yes, if he doesn't have DRLs. He could do it cheap. Two of mine are like that.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'll share my experience with my used meyer that's probably around the same age...OLD...
> 
> I bought the plow, it was lifted when I showed up, he moved it right and left. Worked fine. I did not see if raise if I remember correctly. I get home. Decide I want to put it on a different truck than I originally thought.
> 
> ...


Wait, what?? Why would anyone spend $600 for replacement plow lights and $375 for a cutting edge?


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

If the looks of the truck don't really matter, you could just permanently mount a 2nd set of lights on the truck and only wire up plow control functions.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Bighammer said:


> Wait, what?? Why would anyone spend $600 for replacement plow lights and $375 for a cutting edge?


You're correct. I went back to look at old invoices. Sorry my numbers were wrong from 3 years ago...

Cutting edge was $264.37 and the lights, harness, mount (purchased same time as lights), and shipping was 1344.91. I was off less than $100 from the total project of what I said originally. That wasn't really my point though....

The better question would have been, who spends that much money for an obsolete plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> The better question would have been, who spends that much money for an obsolete plow.


People who are convinced they "can only afford used"


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> People who are convinced they "can only afford used"


If they can sign on the dotted line, they can get new. On a more serious note. Do you get many people financing plow purchases?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> If they can sign on the dotted line, they can get new. On a more serious note. Do you get many people financing plow purchases?


Depends. Do you mean people that successfully get approved or people that apply?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

In all seriousness, I probably only finance 4 or 5 plows total per season out of 140 or so on average


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You sell 140 plows a year? I think a new bar stool is in order!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

We are having Thanksgiving with the in laws right now. I've been in the garage "looking for a screwdriver" for about 20 minutes now. Do you think they'll get suspicious?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> We are having Thanksgiving with the in laws right now. I've been in the garage "looking for a screwdriver" for about 20 minutes now. Do you think they'll get suspicious?


The tool or drink?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> You sell 140 plows a year? I think a new bar stool is in order!


I got two new ones this year, dont worry about me


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> In all seriousness, I probably only finance 4 or 5 plows total per season out of 140 or so on average


What brands do you sell? A western place recently asked me about being a sub dealer kind of. It was a short conversation, as where I am is territory of another dealer. And I do not know how much money it would take.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> What brands do you sell? A western place recently asked me about being a sub dealer kind of. It was a short conversation, as where I am is territory of another dealer. And I do not know how much money it would take.


Fisher and Boss. In the past, curtis, blizzard, and snoway, but none of those anymore.

The requirements for being a sub dealer vary by company. Boss is pretty easy going, Fisher (and I assume western) is a little tougher, expecting you to have regular shop hours, parts stocked, and at least some plows on the ground. You could possibly work out payments or terms with the dealer, or floor plan them.

If you aren't looking to be listed on the western website, you could work out an unofficial agreement to simply resell with no real requirements or commitment, though that's up to the primary dealer to decide the terms


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Fisher and Boss. In the past, curtis, blizzard, and snoway, but none of those anymore.
> 
> The requirements for being a sub dealer vary by company. Boss is pretty easy going, Fisher (and I assume western) is a little tougher, expecting you to have regular shop hours, parts stocked, and at least some plows on the ground. You could possibly work out payments or terms with the dealer, or floor plan them.


I have a very small place. If I was a little bigger and on the highway, I would consider it. I have installed about 150 Curtis plows. Not bragging, probably bleed on every one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I have a very small place. If I was a little bigger and on the highway, I would consider it. I have installed about 150 Curtis plows. Not bragging, probably bleed on every one.


Repairs and installs are more profitable anyway. Biggest thing about being an "authorized dealer" is that the recognition will bring guaranteed business in. Assuming you are slow, sitting around twiddling yours thumbs, and can handle more hypothetical business


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Believe it or not, I have a reseller who stocks thousands and thousands in parts and sells several dozen plows a year, and yet he does NOT want to be an authorized dealer even though he'd be eligible because he is already inundated with work and has no way to handle more if he wanted to


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Repairs and installs are more profitable anyway


What I was doing, I was an installer for a parts place that started selling plows. They did not have a shop. We got $400.00 for an installation. They started with Curtis, then also had Meyer, and did a few Westerns for them. I sent my guy to Meyer tech school, we could do Meyer warrenty work, but it did not pay much.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> we could do Meyer warrenty work, but it did not pay much.


I'm sure that is an understatement of epic proportions


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

ahall1115 said:


> I own a 2006 Ford F-350 super duty, I'm looking to get into the plowing business with a company that has offered me a job already. Since I'm new, I don't know what I need specifically for buying a used plow.
> 
> I am interested in one of the plows in the pictures, I know I need:
> A mount for my truck which I found and I believe is a unimount but the problem comes since I do not know what kind of wiring harness, controller, and "adapter" excuse me but I don't know the name for it but the piece that the A-frame attached to the truck mount through
> ...


Welcome. I have a 2006 f250(basically the same truck) that i put the unimount on from my old 97. The truck mount and adapter cost me around a grand. You will need the complete truckside harness, i made my own light harness and used the old plow harness(call Storks Plows in Pa. they can help to give you pricing). The biggest question is what does the plow need to be dependable. This complete install can easily cost you 3 grand or more. In your case i would suggest looking around more and even contacting dealers for a possible used one or even a new one. I have priced new straight blades at $4500.00. I posted this to help with possible options.Good Luck


----------

